# Smoked Leg of Lamb w/ Q-vue



## ganny76 (Apr 16, 2009)

Been wanting to do this for some time, so I swung by Sam's and picked up a leg of lamb.  Started out by letting it get to room temp.  I made small slits in the meat and stuffed with garlic.  I covered the outside in Rosemary, cracked blackpepper and put some salt on the outer layer of fat.  

I put in the smoker at 250* and smoked to an internal of 145*
Here is at 125*.

Pulled at 145* and then wrapped and put in a cooler for about 45 minutes.

Here it is sliced.  The juices redistributed nicely during the rest.  It was a nice medium rare/medium.  Sorry for the dark pictures.

Here it is plated with some homemade redskin mashed potatoes and some grilled asparagus.  I took the drippings and made a gravy.  This was quite delicious.  

Probably one of my favorite all time smokes.  I really enjoyed the flavor of the lamb with the smoke.  Wife did not care for it.  Said the lamb is too rich for her.  Ofcourse, what does she know, her favorite meat is yard bird.  JK.  (in case she reads this)  Hope you enjoyed my q-vue.  Been awhile since I have been able to post one.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 16, 2009)

i love lamb.  good job on this leg
kris


----------



## grothe (Apr 16, 2009)

Real nice job on the lamb...looks delicious!!


----------



## erain (Apr 16, 2009)

nice lookin leg there!!! love that lamb, i never had til i made on smoker and it is a treat. especially if you like venison, it has a taste to it which cant really describe,not like venison but reminds you of venison a little-all in a good way... great job!!!


----------



## cman95 (Apr 16, 2009)

Man that looks great and you do not find lamb very often in SE Texas. Myself and a co-worker (Brit) were just talking about me smoking a leg of lamb. I will have to check our Sam's store but I doubt they have it. If I have to I will order one off the internet because I am determined to smoke one. By the way I had Lamb Vindaloo for lunch today. Very tasty. Thanks for sharing your q-view. Now I have a mission!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Great looking lamb Ganny, Your whole feast looks wonderful!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll take your wife's share next time.  Then everyone will be happy.  Especially me!

Nice looking smoke!


----------



## rivet (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful lamb there! Around here it is a regular on my wife's birthday and easter, and any other weekend we have one around.....great stuff.

Yours looked perfect~ thanks for sharing!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a nice looking smoke, points to you!
I almost bought a leg of lamb today, was browsing the meat department like always and they have HUGE whole legs for $1.99lb, I should at least pick one or two up and freeze them, long as they freeze fine.
Thanks for giving me more of an incentive to do lamb.


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2009)

Great smoke, Ganny! And I must add...nicely plated!

Lamb has always been one of my favorites and next month we will be introducing the first members of our herd to Moose Knoll Farm...four Tunis sheep ewes and one ewe lamb. A proven Tunis ram will be here in September to get things rolling. The lambs that do not go for show, sale or fleece will head for the smoker.

Great post!

Cheers!


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice job Ganny. I was planning on one this summer myself, might have to do it sooner.


----------

